# where to find free topomaps of ohio counties?



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Does anyone know of a website that offers free topomaps of ohio counties? :!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

flashearth.com gives you a good view of any area.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

Try the U.S. Geological Survey website.


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Topozone.com

LindyRigger


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If you know the name of the landowner, go to the local courthouse. Cost a few bucks but well worth it. You can get both topo and sat maps.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Does the courthouse have better detail maps then what you find online? 

I liked the flashearth.com , thats prob the best site I've seen so far for sat images!


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

windows live local 

will give you aeriel map and or birdseye view of some areas.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

terraserver


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks !!!


----------

